# fog lights and side markers



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

Are fog lights or side markers required on a car? I and thinking about covering both of them up to smooth out the front bumper. I have added two pictures of a car one with and the same one without. Just a fast cover up.


----------



## 04blackgoat (Apr 29, 2007)

i think keep the fogs ditch the side markers.

do you have any pics from the back and side without the wing. i am thinking about removing it and wanna see it on a black 04.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Side markers are required by the DOT and every state. If you get pulled over and get a fix it ticket -- you'll have to get them working again.


----------



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the side marker info b_a_betterperson. As for the pictures, the car in the pictures wasn't my car, but I did take the wing off of my car and here are pictures of that. Sorry the pictures are a little blurry, they were taken with my phone. In the pictures my car is jacked up because I'm still in the process of working on it.


----------

